# Kids Corvette Electric Car Vehicle Ride-On Toy Toddler Pre-School Multiple rider



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $89.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday May-13-2012 16:07:11 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $99.99
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

